# تسبحه كيهك



## ميرنا (13 ديسمبر 2005)

يا جماعه اللى عنده تسبحه كيهك نص الليل للانبا فام يخليه جدع وينزلها بس ضرورى


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*كان نفسي اخدم 

بس مش عندي للاسف

بلاش بخل بقي واشتري الشريط هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2005)

يا فضحنى يانى طيب الاولنيه قونا ماشى لازم تفضحنى وتقول بخل طيب يا هوت


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب يا مينا اشتري الكاسيت هدية لميرنا كهدية لراس السنة هههه


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*اه الاخ دودي داخل يهدئ النفوس اطلع انتا منها 

لما تجيبلي العربية الجيب اللي اتفقنا عليها ابقي اتكلم وليك عليا اجيب لميرنا سي دي مان كمان *


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2005)

شوفت يا دودى عالم بخيله بجد بس لو جت منك هوافق برده مفيش اى مانع عندى

اما عن هوت اوعى تجيبله حاجه دا شرير وبيضحك عليك مش هيجبلى حاجه


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

لو كنت عايش هناك كان اشتريته الك, لكن اشتريه و انا عايش في المريخ!!


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*اه دخلنا في شغل النصب وكان نفسي بس ازاي 

لا سهل اوي او اقولك حل اسهل ابعتلي انا واجيلك ههههههههههههه

مش ها اغلب 

بس يا بنت يا ميرنا قولتلك ها اجبلك ووكمان سي دي بس ربنا يكرمنا بالجيب

وها ابقي اديهالك يوم في الاسبوع 

ايه رائيك *


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

كده ممكن اوافق


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

ايش دخل الجيب في موضوع الترنية؟ خليك في الموضوع يا مينا


----------



## Coptic Man (17 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ايش دخل الجيب في موضوع الترنية؟ خليك في الموضوع يا مينا



ههههههههههههههه اتزنقت دلوقتي :smile01 

نعمل معاه ايه ياميرنا نقيم عليه الحد والاثنين والثلاثاء كمان


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

اشتري الكاسيت و العربية عندي


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

لا يروك خلصت حتى لو مينا جاب الكاسيت انتا بعتنى خلاص مكنش العشم يا روك


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

ولايهمك, فعلا ناس بخيلة, بكرة يكون عندك الكاسيت


----------



## Coptic Man (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*هعديها بمزاجي هههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *هعديها بمزاجي هههههههههه*


 
تعدي ايه؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (18 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ولايهمك, فعلا ناس بخيلة, بكرة يكون عندك الكاسيت



التحويلية دي :bowl  :smile01


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> التحويلية دي :bowl :smile01


 
اشتريت الكاسيت لها, اسئلها لو حاب تتأكد... ناس كريمة :tounge


----------



## lukyman (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحه كيهك*

تسبحة كيهك علي 3 اجزاء من خلال الروابط التالية
http://copticwave.com/adam/media/tasbaha/abufamk1.rm
http://copticwave.com/adam/media/tasbaha/abufamk2.rm
http://copticwave.com/adam/media/tasbaha/abufamk3.rm
تحياتي لكل اعضاء المنتدي الحسان وماي روك الزعيم كمان


----------



## ميرنا (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى بجد تعبتك اتنين ناصبين  الاتنين دول لشفت منهم الهوا حتى


----------



## lukyman (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحه كيهك*

لا ميرسي على واجب
كل يوم من ده


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش اخى لكى مان انا اخذت التسبحة دى  وجميلة جدا بس للاسف  الصوت بيقطع عندى وبيفصل خالص ومش بيشتغل تانى
لية كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
وربنا يباركك اخى​*


----------



## lukyman (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحه كيهك*

اخي خاطي ونادم
يفضل استخدام برنامج جيت اوديو لفتح الملفات
جرب وقولي
ربنا يبارك اعمالك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

هو شغال عندى ب     وانا مش فاهمة بصراحة جيت اوديو دا يعنى اية معلش يا ريت توضحلى  اللة يخليك وشكرا لتعبكrealplayer


----------



## lukyman (15 ديسمبر 2008)

دا برنامج تشغيل ميديا لو مش عندك ممكن تنزليه من هنا
http://www.download.com/JetAudio-Basic/3000-2141_4-10013740.html
وبعد كدة تضغطي علي download now
وبعد ما ينزل تسطبيه و تفتحي بيه الملفات
تمتعي بالمدايح الكيهكي


----------



## lukyman (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحه كيهك*



lukyman قال:


> وبعد كدة تضغطي علي download now



انا اسف معرفتش انك مدرسة انجلش الا بعد ما كتبت الرد:smi411::smi411:


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا عادى اخى بس المشكلة انه البرنامج نفسه مافتحش معايا  بس هحاول تانى وباذن ربنا هيشتغل بالرغم انى مش هعرف بردة استخدمه لكن ربنا يدبر والف شكر لتعبك اخى
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا رب​*


----------



## lukyman (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مفيش تعب
جربي الرابط ده شغال وانا جربت البرنامج وشغال
لو مشتغلشي يبقى المشكلة في الويندوز
http://eng.iaudio.com/jetaudio/JAD6_PLUS_u.exe
ربنا يتمجد


----------

